# Best comb for tiny Hav?



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a question about grooming Linus. Remember he is very small, and I have found brushes are not good to use--too hard to get around his little legs. The comb I have is not a good one so I am buying the best comb that will make grooming sessions not be torture.

I know Kimberly and others recommend the staggered-tooth Buttercomb. I just wanted to know if you think it would still be a good tool for a tiny guy. Linus is about the size of an 10-week-old Hav and will probably get to about 5 pounds full grown (just a guess since he is now about 9 months old and just about 4 lbs wearing a collar and without a haircut ).

Price is not the issue if it REALLY works. I want something that will make our grooming sessions less time-consuming and less painful. Trying to get in his "doggie pits" is really difficult. Tips would be appreciated.

I appreciate your considerations and opinions.
Karen


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karen

I would suppose that people who own teacup breeds have the same issues.

I Googled "Grooming tools for teacup dogs" and this is one site I came up with.
You may want to further search on that topic...:tea:

http://www.toybreeds.com/grooming.htm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use the same greyhound comb on my 5lb and my 11lb'er


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen- I ordered the buttercomb for Pixie and haven't gotten it yet. She's getting knots like crazy too. I'll let you know if it does the job, although I think for $48.oo it had better!! I saw the thread of (I think) Gracie's mom who used it on her daughter's yorkie and it got soo much out. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Karen, we use the buttercomb on my daughter's 4 lb yorkie and it works great. Also, the only place I cut on Cicero is his "doggie pits" since no one sees them and it's a tender area.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, thank you! Good to know about it working on a Yorkie. I think I am going to do it--buy a $40 comb. Sounds funny when you say it that way. Do the clip -on handles help?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Karen, try a flea comb. That's what I'm using on my new puppy who is also on the smaller side although not that small, but she's only 6 months old.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> I have a question about grooming Linus. Remember he is very small, and I have found brushes are not good to use--too hard to get around his little legs. The comb I have is not a good one so I am buying the best comb that will make grooming sessions not be torture.
> 
> I know Kimberly and others recommend the staggered-tooth Buttercomb. I just wanted to know if you think it would still be a good tool for a tiny guy. Linus is about the size of an 10-week-old Hav and will probably get to about 5 pounds full grown (just a guess since he is now about 9 months old and just about 4 lbs wearing a collar and without a haircut ).
> 
> ...


Nooooo, unless he has a really full coat, don't bother with the staggertooth butter comb. That's a dematting tool. If you think you need it later, then get it down the road, but not now. I'd get one of the CC butter combs that has medium & fine teeth. My preference is the #005 long toothed comb, but you may not ever need the length of those teeth, so get the regular comb with fine & medium teeth instead.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just going to post the same thing Kimberly did. The stagger tooth comb should only be used to de-mat tangles, not for brushing your entire dog. I only take the staggered one out when I come across a knot I can't take out otherwise. When I comb Kubrick, I use the medium (and fine when needed) tooth buttercombs.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What numbers are the medium and fine buttercombs? I'm going to a dog show tomorrow and want to do some shopping. I love the staggered one for mats. I also love my CC 27 brush. Thank you Kimberly.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marianne, I keep saying "medium", but I don't think they specifically call any of their teeth widths by that name. (Looks like all of theirs say "coarse" instead.) Here is the link to their combs: http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm . The *001* is all fine teeth, *002* is all coarse, and *000 *is a combo of fine/coarse. The *005* (my favorite) is noted as fine/coarse, but with longer teeth. I'm glad you like that brush. It is my favorite brush.

Hav A Lot of Pets, the clip on handles don't fit the staggertooth comb. The handle on that particular comb is much, much thicker. Just FYI.

Correction from my earlier post. The longtooth comb I like is #005 (#007 is a tail teasing comb and not needed in our breed).


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kimberly. When do you use that comb and when do you use the 27 brush?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I almost exclusively use the comb, except when I am blow-drying or needing to do a quick brush out after being outdoors (or picking up leaves or something). The comb gets through the coat more thoroughly.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

The stagger tooth comb is almost too big for Lulu. I can only use it on her back, sides. I use the CC face finishing buttercomb for under her arms and legs.  
Carole


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks again for the info. I'll be helping out the economy tomorrow. Kimberly-I've loved your other recommendations so I'm excited to try this one too.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> The stagger tooth comb is almost too big for Lulu. I can only use it on her back, sides. I use the CC face finishing buttercomb for under her arms and legs.
> Carole


Carole-Which one is the face finishing comb? I was looking at the site Kimberly posted above and didn't see one that said face finishing. I assume it's a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use this little comb all the time:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000O39TDC?smid=A3MD0713A3NPNS&tag=shopzilla_rev_1306-20&linkCode=asn

It is made for toy breeds, but is really great for those hard to reach places with a big comb (under arms, behind ears, etc) It is one of my favorite combs and it has very smooth teeth like my buttercomb, only smaller and cheaper.

The super fine teeth side make it easy to get out those tiny mats and any shedded hair to prevent mats. I think this comb might be the best $4 I've spent on Gucci!  I do like buttercombs too, but I always use this at grooming with the other comb I have.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I use this little flea comb for Henry, mainly to get the yucky stuff out from under his eyes, to comb his beard & face, and the top of his head.

Here is the pic from PetSmart, the little one to the right, I love it.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752797


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you so much, Kimberly. I will look at those right now. Linus has a thin coat for now. I guess the whole "blowing coat" thing has not occurred? His brother, Boomer, has a thicker fluffier coat. Is this what people mean by "cottony"?

Thank you all for your tips!
Karen


----------

